# Car loan transfer from uae to Oman?



## nathank_11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi 

Anybody know ...Can i buy a new car in UAE with a bank loan which can be latter transferred to Oman bank( in case of job shifting) possible??....

Expecting ur valuable reply...

Senthil Nathan


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Wouldn't the bank from whom you take/will take the loan from, be the best people to ask this question ?


----------

